# the many shades of logan...



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

sooo meet logan! he's 9 mos old and my newest family member. he came to us well he didn't haha. his mom came to us as a rescue (i may have posted about her last year) and she was "sound, reining trained, easy to handle, and never been bred." 

SURPRISE! none of the above were true. 

out came logan!
i'm guessing he will be a darker palomino but not quite a choc one but hard to tell. mom is a liver chestnut. dad is ????? since you know - mom was never bred... *rolls eyes* oh and yes since i don't know his lines and we were told mom was pure QH (haha wanna bet on that one too? though she does look the part) and he looks QH i did have him HYPP tested and it was N/N. and of course he will be gelded this spring (snip snip!).

so guess away! i think darker-ish? pal? he doesn't seem that creamish gold to me like many others. but im not good with the color thing!

logan a few days after birth:









logan with mom:









logan midsummer:








http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...5316_10150097098120316_13720967_7596414_n.jpg

logan in the fall:









logan a few weeks ago:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

He sure is cute  and looking very manly in that lovely pink rug! (it does suit him though haha)


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh he's so cute! I love his face


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

He does look like a palomino to me.

I think he is completely adorable!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

haha its a hand-me-down - the pink rug that is. poor ******. he's a riot though. i still dunno about colors he's def a cool one whatever it is! we thought chestnut at first then his mane went blonde and the rest got darker and we thought liver chestnut with flaxen mane then no - he got too light for that lol!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I know nothing about colours but he sure is adorable!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

he could be either a lighter liverchesnut with a flaxen mane. or a deeper colored pally, but again he could be something with the silver gene too??


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh i forgot about the silver gene - how does that work!?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Weeell, I am not so sure about silver. It acts on black, fading it to varying shades of light brown and bleaching the mane and tail. It doesn't express on red based horses at all to my knowledge. Is that his mom in the top pic? She looks bay to me, but it could be lighting or fading. I will be very interested to see pics once he sheds out, IME they can completely change between birth and the first spring shed as a yearling. Right now, I would go with dark Pally as well.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Jacksmama said:


> Weeell, I am not so sure about silver. It acts on black, fading it to varying shades of light brown and bleaching the mane and tail. It doesn't express on red based horses at all to my knowledge. Is that his mom in the top pic? She looks bay to me, but it could be lighting or fading. I will be very interested to see pics once he sheds out, IME they can completely change between birth and the first spring shed as a yearling. Right now, I would go with dark Pally as well.


mom is solid liver chestnut with teensy star (as in a few hairs) on forehead and that's it. im thinking dark pally. he doesn't seem quite dark enough to be liver like his mom. knowing nothing about dad helps.. grr. lol!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What a cutie! His coloring looks like my silver bay foal's coloring


----------

